# Modding the Eastsheen 4x4x4



## Crystl (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

As I has seen on youtube, someone put a type D's spring into Eastsheen's center, and it can cut corner for small degree. Now, I have improved this method, for better Eastsheen 4x4x4.

What you need?
1/ An Eastsheen 4x4x4 (of course)
2/ Mini C2
3/ The Screw/spring set of the type A, we will only need the Washers.

So, begin this mod, you will take out 4 center pieces of the Eastsheen 4x4x, take out the screw. then add the Mini C2 Spring, and the Type A's Washers upside down, so from the corner to the center cap, it will be : Washer -> Spring and the screw.

Continue applying this mod for all six sides of the Eastsheen 4x4x, then you just need to adjust the tension of the Screw to all six sides. Please note to make it tight, if it loose, the cube will be pop

And you done. Now your cube and cut corner, and it turns much better, not so loose like normal one.
Here are the pictures, sorry that I let you all wait for a long time.

What you need : 

An Eastsheen 4x4x4







Mini C2 and the Washer from Type A screw/spring set (see below)











So, begin modding, you just need to put the the "smooth" side of the washer directly to the Center, then put the spring and the Eastsheen's screw on it, see pictures below :

Rough side of the Washer : 




Smooth side of the Washer :





















After adding this, just apply to all six sides. The important key here is to set the tension of the Screw for all 6 sides of the cube, they must have the same length to keeping all the pieces.
My camera can not record the video, so that I give you this picture as example :






I'm not sure this cube is the best 4x4x4, but in comparing with QJ, it can cut corner like QJ, and can cut corner from the second layer, which the QJ can not do this, it can only cut the outer layer. This mod has a washer, so that the spring won't contact the center, so your center will be safe.


p/s : if you find any English mistakes in this topic, please let me know, sometimes my grammar is bad.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard the springs force the screws out, making your cube explode.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 10, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I've heard the springs force the screws out, making your cube explode.



yes, I have tried with the type D's spring and I spent a lot of time to assemble my cube. but I think the mini C2's spring is much better than type D


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 10, 2010)

cool, ill try this, i think that the screw wont be forced out because the mini c screw is smaller right?


----------



## Stefan (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the pictures. As I remember this cube, there wasn't much room (if any at all) for springs.

The topic recently came up in the German forum as well and I suggested springy washers, but I don't know of anyone trying that yet. Here are the examples I found:


Spoiler


----------



## Crystl (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all, I had updated my topic, add some picture


----------



## Stefan (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I thought there was much less room, guess I remembered wrong. Gotta try this myself sometime.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 18, 2010)

where can you get the screws and springs? i mean, apart from an entire diy.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

QJ and miniQJ have a ball mech, no?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 18, 2010)

What makes the mini c2 springs different from mini c?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I've heard the springs force the screws out, making your cube explode.



Yeah I guess using the weaker minicube springs would correct this.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> What makes the mini c2 springs different from mini c?



i think it's just a typo.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > What makes the mini c2 springs different from mini c?
> ...



I've never heard of a miniC2. Can't find one either.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...



grr, I got excited for a mini c2. Oh well, that makes this mod a little easier for me to do.


----------



## Crystl (Mar 19, 2010)

The mini C2 is not so popular, however, I think you guy can use the type A spring as well, just cut it down a little bit and it will work.

by the way, I got my mini C2 at cube4you.com, not sure they have them in stock at this moment


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 19, 2010)

I once tried to add pen spring sin it. As Stefen said, there ain't a lot of room for it, so F it. Reminds me of how the springs in the LL2x2 keep jamming, so it decreases speed a widdle bit.
I used to like ES. Not anymore. Now I like QJ 4x4. So whenever I see the two cubes in my eye sight. I grab the QJ and hold it up to the ES (on the PC) screen and say "Heeeeey, look at this, MFer, I got the real deal here. F U"
Yeah, I curse a lot...
But now I know my problem. I should have tooken the springs out of my Type A before I had sold it for $35.


----------



## Faz (Mar 19, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I once tried to add pen spring sin it. As Stefen said, there ain't a lot of room for it, so F it. Reminds me of how the springs in the LL2x2 keep jamming, so it decreases speed a widdle bit.
> I used to like ES. Not anymore. Now I like QJ 4x4. So whenever I see the two cubes in my eye sight. I grab the QJ and hold it up to the ES (on the PC) screen and say "Heeeeey, look at this, MFer, I got the real deal here. F U"
> Yeah, I curse a lot...
> But now I know my problem. I should have tooken the springs out of my Type A before I had sold it for $35.





Kirjava said:


> owow. you're so edgy and cool.



Also, why (or how) did you sell a type a for $35.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 20, 2010)

Why: I wanted to use to buy a better cube. But I spent it wastefully. Also, it popped a lot. 
How: He was gonna sell it to his cousin. For 50!


----------

